# Ball Green Mine – Stroud - July 2010



## Mole Man (Jul 4, 2010)

Some picture of one of the two mines we went in to up there, both mines having a number of good artefacts to see and some very large passages.

There is no real information about the mines that I can find even after a lot of looking around on the web. Best I can say is both were limestone mines, would think they closed in the 60’s and one was used to grow mushrooms in for a period after it closed.







A crane with another crushed crane in the background.






Some small blocks of cut stone.






More cut stone.






File, most lightly used to sharpen a saw for cutting the limestone. 






Bent timber showing that the roof is on the move.

Lots more stuff there but only took a few pictures on the day.


----------



## borntobemild (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks for this. never realised there were mines in the Stroud area. Those blocks look like they could have been cut yesterday.


----------



## tommo (Jul 4, 2010)

nice one mole man been waiting to see these pics, the place looks really good and the old crane is great, how big is the place compared to some of the witshire mines


----------



## Mole Man (Jul 4, 2010)

From what I know would say that one is just a bit smaller than Swan (upper) and the other (lower)is about half the size of Swan, but there is plenty in there to see.

Worth a look if you are round that way tommo.


----------



## tommo (Jul 4, 2010)

Mole Man said:


> From what I know would say that one is just a bit smaller than Swan (upper) and the other (lower)is about half the size of Swan, but there is plenty in there to see.
> 
> Worth a look if you are round that way tommo.



yes mate i think i will, its not far from me, so well worth it, cheers fella


----------

